#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-21
<DelphiWorld> elacheche_anis ;)
<DelphiWorld> bon soir Off
<elacheche_anis> DelphiWorld, :)
<Tux-Tn> salut DelphiWorld
<Tux-Tn> bienvenue dans notre canal x)
<DelphiWorld> yo Tux-Tn !
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: LAUL
<elacheche_anis> Pour LoL DelphiWorld c'est notre canal :p
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-22
<BoFFire-> grrr !
<oix> problèmes d'identité BoFFire- ? :D
<BoFFire-> moué
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-23
<hemza> salm
<ButterflyOfFire> Salam hemza
<hemza> Good. At last i get logged in Ubuntu-dz IRC
<ButterflyOfFire> You're welcome hemza :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Vous êtes d'Annaba hemza ?
<hemza> No. from Jijel. I'am studing in Annaba
<ButterflyOfFire> Ok :)
<hemza> ButterflyOfFire, But how did you know ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Just by your IP address :) Gateway CERIST-Univ.Annaba :)
<hemza> ok. I have some suggestions about LoCo Team. Where could I post them
<ButterflyOfFire> You can post send them to our mailinglist
<ButterflyOfFire> so that everyone can read your message
<hemza> ok Thank you
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-24
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonjour, je suis entrain de procéder à organiser la liste des membres "réellement" actifs dans notre LoCo ... désormais les membres d'ubuntu-dz sont considérés comme membres durant 1 an à compter de la date de validation. Certains d'entre vous recevrons un email les informant de la date d'expiration de leur "membership" sur Launchpad. Si vous voulez toujours rester membre, il suffit de cliquer sur le lien adéquat pour que
<ButterflyOfFire>  votre "membership" n'expire pas
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est aussi histoire de réveiller certains membres ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> ping Off
<ButterflyOfFire> Les plages IP ont changé DZGHilas ?
<DZGHilas> Oui j'ai remarqué ça depuis ce matin
<DZGHilas> 197.207.x.x
<ButterflyOfFire> yep
<DZGHilas> alors une bonne chose ou bien le contraire lolll
<ButterflyOfFire> heuh ! à ton avis
<DZGHilas> Je pense pas , toujours la même chose
<DZGHilas> Je remarque aucun changement lol
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, ce bloque a été attribué à l'aglerie depuis l'année dernière
 * Tux-Tn est le seul à lire les newsletter des attribution de bloc ipv4
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, y'aura aucun changement
<Off> Ouep, d'ailleurs, c'est celui là qu'ils fournissent avec la nouvelle offre Anis+ (qui date d'une année aussi)
<Tux-Tn> ça veut juste dire que ya plus d'utilisateurs d'internet en algerie et que vous avez besoin de plus d'ip
<Tux-Tn> Off, vous avez des fai qui attribuent des ipv6 ?
 * Tux-Tn rappelle qu'il est tunisien
<Off> Tux-Tn: pas à ce que je sache
<Tux-Tn> et vous avez le droit à une ip fixe ?
<Off> faut payer
<Off> plus
<Tux-Tn> excuse moi de poser trops de questions mais c'est quoi à peu près le prix des abo adsl chez vous
<Tux-Tn> et les débits
<ButterflyOfFire> Si Tux-Tn : IPv6 chez Anwarnet http://bgp.he.net/net/2c0f:fe50::/48
<DZGHilas> Tux-Tn Ipv6 on est pas encore la , y a pas je pense :)
<Tux-Tn> merci ButterflyOfFire :)
<ButterflyOfFire> http://www.bloginy.com/blog_post/details/ipv6-en-alg-rie-anwarnet-annonce-ces-premiers-pr-fixes-ipv6-en-bgp
<Off> anwarnet ?
<Tux-Tn> je peux pas accéder à leur site
<Tux-Tn> du flash pourri
<ButterflyOfFire> + un document qu'il ont fait : http://www.slideshare.net/FadiGouasmia/prsentation-ipv6-anwarnet-2010
<Off> leur site est down ?
<Off> j'arrive pas à l'ouvrir (awarnet)
<Off> +n
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: ils fournissent quoi comme services ?
<Tux-Tn> ça me dit de télécharger flash player
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: Anwarnet fait beaucoup plus de VoIP + WiMAX
<ButterflyOfFire> Pas la peine de creuser sur la sites de FAI algériens, ils ne valent "tchi" !
<ButterflyOfFire> les sites*
<ButterflyOfFire> Même celui d'Algérie Télécom, n'est qu'une carte de visite publicitaire en Flash lol
<DZGHilas> Oui loll
<ButterflyOfFire> Ils ne connaissant pas encore le HTML5 ni :p
<Tux-Tn> je dirais ils connaissent pas le html tout cours
<DZGHilas> On cherche pas a se développer tout simplement
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: donc pas de raison de s'abonner pour du simple adsl chez eux ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Chez Anwarnet Off ?
<Tux-Tn> ya des FAI associatifs en algérie ?
<ButterflyOfFire> heuh ! Tux-Tn ! Faut même pas rêver ... un truc comme FDN (French Data Network) ? Non ça n'existe pas en Algérie
<Off> ButterflyOfFire: ouep
<Tux-Tn> oui je pensais exactement à un truc comme FDN
<ButterflyOfFire> Off: l'ADSL chez Anwarnet ça ne vaut pas la peine ... ils bossent beaucoup plus avec les administrations
<ButterflyOfFire> Tux-Tn: pour l'instant les Benjamins Bayard en Algérie, on leur coupe les pieds !
<ButterflyOfFire> Un ADN (Algerian Data Network) serait le bienvenu en effet ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous n'avons même pas un mirror.dz tiens pour les distros GNU/Linux
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous n'avons que debian.usthb.dz et un (ubuntu.usthb.dz toujours en préparation ou utilisé en interne)
<DZGHilas> On a rien Butter
<ButterflyOfFire> Ah !! it works : http://ubuntu.usthb.dz/
<ButterflyOfFire> Un début ?
<Tux-Tn> oui mais ubuntu ça craint x)
<ButterflyOfFire> Ce qui craint c'est Miscrotoz.dz
<Tux-Tn> console toi avec tech-days.com
<ButterflyOfFire> ftp://ubuntu.usthb.dz/ ça renvoi vers le serveur Debian de l'USTHB
<Tux-Tn> ils ont juste créé le sous domaine je crois
<ButterflyOfFire> ouep c'est ce que je pense aussi
<ButterflyOfFire> ubuntu.usthb.dz	IN	CNAME	fish.usthb.dz	604800s
<DZGHilas> Peut être ils vont le lancer lors de l'install party 4
<Tux-Tn> sinon vous utilisez mirror.tn ?
<ButterflyOfFire> May be mais c'est assez short DZGHilas et rien n'a été publié sur les mailinglist ou Mirrors Ubuntu sur Launchpad ou sur le Wiki https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Mirrors
<ButterflyOfFire> A moins qu'il y a eu déjà des discussions sur #ubuntu-mirrors mais ... à ma connaissance "non"
<DZGHilas> oui j'ai entendu ça sur groupe facebook  "Ubuntu Algérie"
<ButterflyOfFire> Facebook ^^ n'étant pas ma tasse de thé bien que ce soit l'un des cannaux de com' d'Ubuntu Algérie" !
<DZGHilas> oui , et je ne sais pas pourquoi ils utilsent par IRC chat
<ButterflyOfFire> Beaucoup ont des examens je pense ... sur Facebook biensur ^^
<DZGHilas> hahaha ,
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est pour ce qu'ils ne viennent pas sur le canal officiel #ubuntu-dz
<DZGHilas> apparement , Ils peuvent pas se séparer de Facebook ^^
<ButterflyOfFire> Et pourtant, il est simple de joindre IRC : https://wiki.ubuntu.com/AlgerianTeam ou ici aussi c'est mentionné : https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-dz
<DZGHilas> oui dommage
<DZGHilas> et toi seul tu peux rien faire :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bah oui tout seul dans la vie, on ne peut rien faire en effet :) C'est pour ce qu'il faut que ce soit un travail collaboratif d'une Communauté
<DZGHilas> Oui trop simple , comme moi d'ailleurs je suis qu'un débutant loll :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Il faut bien "débuter" n'est ce pas ? Nous avons nous débuté :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Nous avons tous débuté*
<DZGHilas> Bien sur , il faut toujours commencer par le commencement :)
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, t'étais pas méchant avant?
<Tux-Tn> 2010-2009
<ButterflyOfFire> :D drôle de question
<DZGHilas> :D
<Tux-Tn> ba je voudrais bien savoir comment tu as changé x)
<Tux-Tn> ça peut servir un jour
<ButterflyOfFire> Je n'ai pas changé, je suis toujours resté le même rebel Tux-Tn :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Why plus précisemment 2009-2010 ?
<ButterflyOfFire> And why "méchant" ?
<Tux-Tn> je crois qu'on s'est pris la tete et que j'ai quitté le chan ou t'étais
<Tux-Tn> enfin j'aioublié
<Tux-Tn> ça fait longtemps
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, t'étais pas sarcastique avant?
<ButterflyOfFire> Méchant avec toi Tux-Tn ?
<Tux-Tn> bon méchant n'est pas le mot le plus convenable
<Tux-Tn> je dirais du mauvais pied
<ButterflyOfFire> Disons que j'aime critiquer les choses qui ne vont pas dans le bon sens tout en donnant une alternative.
<DZGHilas> méchant envers AT n'est ce pas BoF :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Les gars d'Algérie Télécom ce sont mes potes ... rigoles pas avec ça DZGHilas hahaha
<DZGHilas> loll
<ButterflyOfFire> La preuve, on ne parle que de prisons lorsqu'on tapes : "cadres algérie Télécom" sur les moteurs de recherche ^^
<DZGHilas> Plus de 200 ou 300
<Tux-Tn> bon je vous dis bonne nuit j'ai un exam demain
<ButterflyOfFire> ++ Tux-Tn
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, je voulais pas t'offenser hein :-)
<ButterflyOfFire> Sans rancune Tux-Tn :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Bonne fin de journée Tux-Tn
<DZGHilas> Bonne nuit Bof
<ButterflyOfFire> Salut DZGHilas moi aussi je quitte le Cybercafé
<ButterflyOfFire> @pluche les gars
<DZGHilas> @+
<DZGHilas> Bonne nuit a tous :)
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-25
 * DelphiWorld kill elacheche_anis
 * Tux-Tn kill DelphiWorld for killing elacheche_anis 
 * DelphiWorld told Off allready to kill Tux-Tn if he killed DelphiWorld ;)
<Off> m'en souviens pas
 * Tux-Tn est sauvé
<DelphiWorld> lol Tux-Tn Off ;)
<DelphiWorld> alore sava ?
<Tux-Tn> DelphiWorld, tu vas bien?
<DelphiWorld> tré bien Tux-Tn merci tuuuuuuuuuux ;)
<DelphiWorld> et vous ?
<DelphiWorld> ou est il elacheche_anis ?
<Tux-Tn> bien
<Tux-Tn> ça donne quoi en français le mot arabe  كاتب عام
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non, c'est inlisible
<Tux-Tn> ah désolé
<Tux-Tn> c'est écrit keteb Aam
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: :P
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn, tu connais comment on peux encodé des vidéo AVI en mp4?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> j'utilise transmageddon
<Tux-Tn> libre
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: non non... en shell;)
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: peux être avec ffmpeg ?
<Tux-Tn> oui
<Tux-Tn> mais connait pas la commande
<DelphiWorld> Tux-Tn: okay;)
<DZGHilas> Salut a tous :)
<Tux-Tn> hey DZGHilas ça va bien?
<DZGHilas> oui cava bien Tux-Tn , et toi ?
<Tux-Tn> bien
<DZGHilas> tans mieux :)
<Off> tant*
<DZGHilas> oui :p
<adel> salam
<Tux-Tn> salam adel
<adel> merci Tux
<adel> j'ai attérit par hazard sur votre wiki
<adel> ubuntu Algérie
<adel> Je viens me renseigner un petit peu sur votre projet
<Tux-Tn> bienvenue adel
<Tux-Tn> ping Off
<DZGHilas> Salam adel
<adel> J'espère que vous n'êtes pas des bots lol ?
<Tux-Tn> si
<Off> tout à fait
<Off> adel: regarde le topic et lis la mailing liste et tu en sauras un peu plus
<Tux-Tn> on déteste les captcha
<adel> Ok je vais m'inscrire dans votre mailing list.
<Tux-Tn> normalement votre n'est pas le terme adéquat
<adel> Je vais voir , si je peux vous apporter un plus, je vous rejoindrez.
<Tux-Tn> si tu t'y inscris la mailing list sera la tienne aussi
<adel> Merci Tux
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-26
<ButterflyOfFire> tchik !
<Tux-Tn> ihau
<anes> Bonjour à tout le monde, c'est ma premiere fois ici et je souhait une bonne continuation avec vous :)
<Off> Soit le bienvenu
<ButterflyOfFire> Welcome anes
#ubuntu-dz 2012-05-27
<oix> plop
<adel> salam
<adel> je veux installer ubuntu, mais j'ai un petit souci
<adel> allo y a qlq un ?
<Siphax> adel c'est quoi votre souci
<adel> en fait, j'ai deux partitions sur mon disque dure
<adel> je crains que , en installant
<adel> ubuntu sur l'une d'elle
<adel> il me fasse un format
<adel> ma question est   :     est ce qu'en installant ubuntu sur une partirion, on ne perd pas les données stockées dessus?
<Siphax> non,  vous pouvez installer ubuntu a côtes de windows son le formater
<DZGHilas> c'est pas la bonne solution Siphax , vaux mieux l'installer dans une partition seul
<adel> en gros :   j'ai un disque C;  sur lequel il y a windows
<Siphax> mais il faut sauvegarder vous donne
<adel> un disque D: sur lequel il y a tout mes données
<adel> je veux installer ubuntu sur le D:
<adel> les données sont énormes
<adel> j'en ai pour 35 GO
<DZGHilas> tu peux partitionner D sans perdre tes données , mais vaux mieux faire une sauvegarde :)
<adel> d'accord, donc je ne vais pas prendre le risque ,
<adel> je vais sauvegarder quand même
<DZGHilas> oui c'est mieux
<adel> Merci beaucoup
<Siphax> adel http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u68hcFrPUXk
<adel> parfait, merci Siphax, c'est ce qu'il me faut
<Siphax> http://www.youtube.com/results?hl=fr&cp=22&gs_id=2e&xhr=t&q=installer+ubuntu+a+cot%C3%A9+de+windows+7&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_qf.,cf.osb&biw=1440&bih=742&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=w1&gl=DZ
<adel> Une petite autre question, y a t il une version Linux de iTunes ?
<DZGHilas> adel : iTunes c'est Apple
<DZGHilas> Adel : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/itunes
<adel> Merci GHilaz, je viens de terminer la sauvegarde
<adel> je vais rebooter pour commencer l'installation d'ubuntu
<DZGHilas> Asel : http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/ipod
<adel> à la prochaine sur ubuntu :)
<DZGHilas> adel*
<DZGHilas> de rien :) , @+
<adel> salam, je suis sur ubuntu :)
<adel> par contre, erreur de ma part, j'ai effacé mon windows xp :(
<ButterflyOfFire> salam adel
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu viens d'évoquer le bug 1 d'Ubuntu :p
<lubotu3> Launchpad bug 1 in Ubuntu "Microsoft has a majority market share" [Critical,In progress] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1
<ButterflyOfFire> merci lubotu3 gentil gentil
<adel> hhhhhh tant pis pour windows, l'essentiel je n'ai pas perdu mes documents
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est l'essentiel en effet :)
<adel> il faut bien changer de vie, fini windows
<anes> on peut pas determiner si l'epoque de windows est fini ou non il y a des nouvelles "stuff" chaque jour et chaque instant
<Tux-Tn> elle est finie l'époque de windows
<Tux-Tn> ils ont raté la vague smartphone
<Tux-Tn> les jours de microsoft sont comptés
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs Steve Balmer à été choisis par Forbes comme plus mauvais pdg au monde
<adel> Ce que je ne comprend pas, c'est le lobying de Microsoft auprès des distributeurs de pc
<adel> comment ce fait-il qu'on nous vendent des pc avec windows.
<adel> on nous oblige à acheter windows.
<adel> alors qu'on veut acheter un pc.
<adel> et en faire ce qu'on veut
<Tux-Tn> si on leur fesait un procès comme déjà fait en europe on pourrait gagner facilement
<Tux-Tn> mais ça prend du temps et beaucoup d'argent
<Tux-Tn> et microsoft a une armée d'avocats
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs ils ont déjà perdu en europe sur la vente forcée de IE
<Tux-Tn> maintenant tout pc vendu en europe n'a pas IE
<anes> hhhh IE , j'ai l'oublié àa fait longtemps
<adel> IE, je l'ai mis en quarantaine.
<adel> C'est un software hostile, undésinstallable, qui squate une bonne partie du disque dur
<Tux-Tn> ça implique que vous utilisez windows donc vous ne pouvez en aucun cas vous venter d'avoir mis IE en quarantaine x)
<adel> en fait, j'avais installé ubuntu bien avant celà
<Tux-Tn> ubuntu une autre longue histoire
<adel> avec un client "wubi" , un truc dans le genre , pour faire un dual boot
<adel> mais comme à l'époque j'étais étudiant
<anes> kaspersky va detecter le IE comme un virus l'un des jours
<adel> j'avais recours à pas mal de software sur windows (et non dispo sur linux)
<ButterflyOfFire> Vive les Pc et laptop d'El Eulma freedos avec l'étiquette SuSe ? alors ? ^^
<adel> donc j'étais otage de windows
<ButterflyOfFire> Je dois quitter le bout @+ les gars
<ButterflyOfFire> boulot*
<adel> a +
<anes> :D
<Tux-Tn> adel, faudrait pas essayer de nous convaincre que t'es obligé d'utiliser Windows
<Tux-Tn> ça fait l'effet inverse
<adel> si Tux, ne serait-ce que pour Office
<Tux-Tn> le syndrome de stockholm
<adel> je sais qu'il y a openOffice
<Tux-Tn> OpenOffice LibreOffice et un tas d'autres solutions
<Tux-Tn> Office n'a ni créé le tableur ni l'editeur de texte
<Tux-Tn> ils ont juste mis tout ensemble et vendu
<adel> oui c certain
<adel> mais tu ne peux pas naviguer à contre courant
<Tux-Tn> sisi
<adel> tout le monde utilise windows
<Tux-Tn> suffit d'un peut de volenté
<adel> tu ne peux pas faire cavalier seul
<Tux-Tn> tout le monde fait ceci n'est pas un argument
<Tux-Tn> tu fais du conformisme
<anes> ehhhh les gars  ..... comme windows a fait atteindre la sommet, ubuntu peut aussi
<Tux-Tn> oui mais ubuntu est-il bien ?
<adel> moi je le trouve parfait
<adel> plus ergonomique , plus léger
<anes> je le trouve excellent pour les beginners
<Tux-Tn> je parle pas techniquement
<adel> plus stable
<Tux-Tn> plutot éthiquement
<adel> d'ailleur , le ventilo de mon disque dure il a pris ces vacances
<anes> oui adel c'est vrai
<Tux-Tn> ça te donne un truc packagé avec des programmes préinstallé que mr x choisit de mettre ou d'enlever
<adel> de la carte mere plutot
<adel> le pc est soulagé
<Tux-Tn> et des logiciels non libres préinstallés
<Tux-Tn> en gros une merde comme windows en moins pire
<DZGHilas> Salut a tous :) , pourquoi Ubuntu figure pas dans FSF ?
<anes> préinstallés en ubuntu ou quoi
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, ubuntu est dans la liste noir de FSF
<adel> il n y a rien de non libre préinstallé sur ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> adel, sisi corrige tes informations
<anes> ça c'est votre point de vue
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> c'est la verité
<DZGHilas> Oui sur la liste liste noir
<anes> voulez vous me convaincre
<Tux-Tn> une information ne peut pas etre un point de vue
<Tux-Tn> je ne veux convaincre personne
<Tux-Tn> t'es libre de faire ce que tu veux
<anes> parce que je suis nouveau au cet domaine
<Tux-Tn> je te dis juste ce que je sais
<Tux-Tn> ce *
<anes> et ça c'est la liberté que ubuntu va te donne
<Tux-Tn> et en quoi choisir un OS est un domaine?
<adel> Tux , tu es sur quelle distribution linux ?
<Tux-Tn> GNU/Linux si tu veux etre correcte
<Tux-Tn> et je suis sous Archlinux
<adel> je la connais pas.
<DZGHilas> oui Archlinux aussi sur la liste noir , en faite ne figure pas aussi dans FSF
<anes> domaine d'exploitation
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, non il est pas dans la liste noir
<adel> juste pour info , c quoi FSF
<anes> c'est ça
<adel> c la gendarmerie du logiciel libre ?
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, il est juste deconseillé à l'utilisation grand publique
<Tux-Tn> FSF free software foundation
<Tux-Tn> il n'y a pas de gendarmerie du logiciel libre
<adel> ah ok
<Tux-Tn> la fsf fait un travail de conseil et de sensibilisation
<Tux-Tn> elle est à l'origine des licences GPL du projet GNU et pleins d'autres trucs
<DZGHilas> Tux : aussi il n'est pas 100 % GNU
<Tux-Tn> des op tel que IBAD boycotsony ou encore NO TO DRM
<adel> que ce soit ubuntu, kbuntu ou autre
<adel> le noyau reste le même
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, sisi
<adel> celui de Mr. Torvals
<anes> torvalds
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, c'est juste qu'en son état tel archlinux n'est pas utilisable par monsieur tout le monde
<adel> donc on peut tailler tout ce qui est autour
<adel> pae nous même
<Tux-Tn> le noyau n'est pas a monsieur Torvalds
<Tux-Tn> c'est un projet dans lequel participe plus de 6000 personnes au monde
<DZGHilas> Ok , mais des blobs non libres sont fournis avec son noyau Linux
<Tux-Tn> et des société tel que intel redhat ou meme google
<Tux-Tn> non DZGHilas c'est pas vrai
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, documente toi :)
<DZGHilas> Tux: j'ai trouvé ça sur le site GNU.org
<DZGHilas> Tux : http://www.gnu.org/distros/common-distros.html
<anes> n'oublier pas que la philosophie de rsm a créé le probleme de les logiciels libres
<adel> Bon pour ma part, je trouve que Linux/ubuntu est un OS efficace
<adel> avant qu'il soit libre, il est bien
<anes> oui t'as raison adel
<adel> maintenant si il y a des soft non-libre dessus
<adel> c pas grave
<DZGHilas> Il est super cool Ubuntu adel :)
<anes> mais n'est pas libre 100 pour 100
<DZGHilas> Elle est même la distribution la plus populaire :)
<adel> chaqu'un est libre de partager ses sources ou pas
<adel> Moi perso, j'ai des projets perso à caractères commerciales :)
<Tux-Tn> avoir un truc commercial n'empeche pas d'etre libre
<DZGHilas> Linux = Libeté , egalité et fraternité
<adel> Mais bon, je ne ferai payé que l'effort que je passe sur mes projets
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, GNU/Linux encore une fois
<Tux-Tn> linux est juste un noyau
<adel> je ne garderai pas jalousement les sources
<anes> ubuntu a réussi de pénètre microsoft
<DZGHilas> Oui Tux : Gnu/Linux
<Tux-Tn> GNU en majuscule ^^
<anes> hhhh
<DZGHilas> lolll
<DZGHilas> Ok GNU/Linux
<Tux-Tn> bien
<anes> LINUX
<anes> en majiscule aussi hhhh
<DZGHilas> Tux : t'as essayé la distro gNewSense ?
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, oui
<Tux-Tn> c'est la distribution qu'utilise RMS d'ailleurs
<DZGHilas> ah d'accord , merci , elle est bonne pour un simple utilisateur ?
<DZGHilas> ou bien déconseillé :)
<Tux-Tn> je sais pas
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs rms utilise juste emacs sur son gnewsense
<DZGHilas> d'accord
<Tux-Tn> et moi je l'ai juste utilisé un jour
<Tux-Tn> c'est presque debian
<adel> Par curiosité, vous êtes des développeurs systèmes?
<DZGHilas> oui elle est basée sur Debian et Ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> DZGHilas, basée sur debian tout cours
<DZGHilas> Cubuntu , vous pensez quoi d'elle ?
<adel> Kubuntu ?
<DZGHilas> Ok
<DZGHilas> Adel : moi je suis un simple utilisateur de Linux :)
<adel> Moi aussi
<adel> je peux te confirmer que je connais beaucoup moins de choses que toi
<adel> en fait, si tu veux , je m'intéresse pas trop au système
<adel> je développe au niveau applicatif (software de bureau +  appli web)
<adel> plus bas que ça je me perds
<Siphax_> adel installer ce paquet ubuntu-restricted-extra pour compléter votre installation
<adel> comment faire :)
<adel> je découvre ,
<adel> sudo ....
<Siphax_> par logithèque ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> Siphax_, pourquoi tu l'incite à installer un truc non libre et tout pourri en lui disant que ça pourrait compléter son installation ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Le paquet "ubuntu-restricted-extra" est volumineux et cela peut prendre beaucoup de temps avant avant la fin de l'installation.
<adel> il sert à quoi ce paquet ?
<adel> sécurité ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Qu'est ce que tu veux installer vau juste adel ?
<adel> mais il a trop changé ubuntu depuis la dernière version d il y a 4 ans
<adel> je trouve pas l terminal
<Tux-Tn> euh
<Tux-Tn> ctrl+alt+t ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Oui adel, actuellement tu as installé version 12.04 qui intègre "Unity"
<Tux-Tn> sinon tu clique sur le logo ubuntu en haut à gauche
<Tux-Tn> et tu écris terminal
<adel> c le seul moyen
<adel> ctrl-alt-t
<Tux-Tn> non
<Tux-Tn> ya pleins de moyens
<adel> effectivement ca marche
<adel> mais , il devrait y avoir un moyen
<adel> IHM
<adel> pour y accéder
<ButterflyOfFire> Tu peux glisser et déposer l'icone du terminal sur la barre Unity aussi adel ;)
<ButterflyOfFire> "La barre de lanceur Unity" ;)
<adel> Je ne trouve pas Unity
<Siphax_> Tux-Tn pose cette question pour ubuntu-dev
<Tux-Tn> ah parce c'est les gars de ubuntu-dev qui suggérent à adel d'installer ubuntu-restricted-extra
<adel> c'est bon ans le dash home
<adel> y a tout
<ButterflyOfFire> Bravo adel :)
<adel> tu vois je progresse ;)
<Tux-Tn> bien joué adel :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Au fait pour les amateurs de jeux sous GNU/Linux et plus précisément Ubuntu, vous pouvez raoujter le dépôt Playdeb ;) : http://www.playdeb.net/welcome/
<adel> côté sécurité, il n y  a pas de risque de virus ou de trojan sur ubuntu
<adel> ?
<Siphax_> gufw
<Siphax_> http://doc.ubuntu-fr.org/gufw
<Tux-Tn> <adel> côté sécurité, il n y  a pas de risque de virus ou de trojan sur ubuntu <- Non pas vraiment
<Tux-Tn> adel, les permissions et l'architecture de GNU/Linux diminue grandement l'atteinte par des virus informatiques
<Tux-Tn> d'ailleurs la liste des virus pouvant toucher GNU/Linux est très faible
<Tux-Tn> et le seul interet d'avoir un antivirus est soit de scanner des partitions ntfs/fat ou de scanner les pièces jointes d'emails
<adel> très bien
<adel> justement parlant de partition
<adel> la partition ou j'avais windows d'installer
<adel> n est pas visible
<adel> depuis ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> tu dois la monter toi même
<Tux-Tn> ouvre ton gestionnaire de fichier nautilus
<Tux-Tn> c'est le deuxième bouton dans unity
<Tux-Tn> il a le logo d'un dossier
<Tux-Tn> après à gauche tu trouvera un menu , dans ce menu il y a écrit Périphériques
<Tux-Tn> dans Périphériques normalement tu trouves ta partition windows
<adel> j'ai fais une recherche sur dash home
<adel> pas de nautilus
<Tux-Tn> ouvre un terminal et écris nautilus
<adel> ok
<Tux-Tn> je sais pas exactement le nom générique qu'ils ont choisis sous ubuntu
<Tux-Tn> ça doit être dossiers
<Tux-Tn> ou fichiers
<adel> ok c'est le home quoi
<Tux-Tn> non je parle pas de ça
<Tux-Tn> je parle du programme qui affiche ton home etc
<adel> c ce qu'a donné la commande nautilus sur le terminal
<Tux-Tn> ba voila
<adel> ca m'a ouvert le home
<Tux-Tn> à gauche tu dois avoir un menu
<adel> oui
<adel> dans device
<adel> il y a que la partition système
<adel> il n y a pas l'autre
<Tux-Tn> adel, attends je viens t'aider je dois répondre à un mail important
<adel> ok
<ButterflyOfFire> Lors de l'installation, adel, tu as coché quel choix ? Supprimer Windaube ? Ou bien installer Ubuntu et Windaube côte à côte ?
<adel> ni l'un ni l'autre
<adel> il n a pas détecté windows
<adel> j'ai fait autre chose
<adel> et j'ai sélectionner une partition
<adel> puis , j'ai défini un point d'ancrage
<Siphax_> sudo fdisk -l
<adel> et je l'ai installé
<Tux-Tn> re
<Tux-Tn> donc voila donne nous l'output d'un fdisk
<adel>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *   166240620   312576704    73168042+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2           16126   166240619    83112247    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5           16128   166240619    83112246   83  Linux
<adel> bon c pas lisible, il détecte bien les partirions
<Tux-Tn> pastebin.com sera mieux la prochaine fois :)
<Tux-Tn> adel, fais mkdir ~/windows && sudo mount /dev/sda1 ~/windows
<Tux-Tn> ça va te créer un dossier windows dans ton home
<Tux-Tn> et monter la partition windows dans ton dossier windows
<Tux-Tn> ça te permettera de verifier que la partition est montable
<adel> Mount is denied because the NTFS volume is already exclusively opened. The volume may be already mounted, or another software may use it which could be identified for example by the help of the 'fuser' command.
<Siphax_> pour la partion System :  sudo mount /dev/sda1 /mnt
<Siphax_> pour la  HPFS
<Siphax_>  sudo mount /dev/sda2 /mnt
<Siphax_> pour W95
<adel> W95 lol, c bizarre
<Tux-Tn> adel, ba alors t'as monté la partition
<adel> je pensais que j'avais un xp
<Siphax_> sudo mount /dev/sda3 /mnt
<adel> j'ai pas de sda3 siphax
<adel> j'ai sda1, 2, 5
<Siphax_> /dev/sda5
<adel> Je pense que je peux , relancer mon windows
<Tux-Tn> adel, t'as pas windows xp dans ton grub-pc?
<adel> c quoi grub-pc
<adel> je pense que xp est resté intacte, il suffit juste de corriger le boot.ini
<Tux-Tn> adel, le gestionnaire de démarrage installé par ubuntu s'appelle grub-pc
<adel> dak
<Siphax_> sudo update-grub
<adel> c fait
<adel> update grub ok
<Tux-Tn> adel, balance l'output
<Tux-Tn> et utilise pastebin.com cette fois
<ButterflyOfFire> Je pense que ta partition Windaube est mal montée adel
<adel> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-3.2.0-23-generic-pae Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-3.2.0-23-generic-pae Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin Found Microsoft Windows XP Professionnel on /dev/sda1 done
<Tux-Tn> <ButterflyOfFire> Je pense que ta partition Windaube est mal montée adel <- ou elle est montée et il l'a pas trouvée :D
<Tux-Tn> adel, en redemarrant tu pourra lancer windows xp en le choisissant avec les fleches du clavier
<adel> quand j'ai lancé ubuntu avec la clé bootable
<adel> la partition étit la
<ButterflyOfFire> Il se peut que le soucis soit ré"glable avec un "fsck"
<ButterflyOfFire> Je suis curieux de voir le résultat de la commande : sudo fdisk -l
<adel>    Device Boot      Start         End      Blocks   Id  System /dev/sda1   *   166240620   312576704    73168042+   7  HPFS/NTFS/exFAT /dev/sda2           16126   166240619    83112247    f  W95 Ext'd (LBA) /dev/sda5           16128   166240619    83112246   83  Linux
<Tux-Tn> sérieux adel faudra que t'essaye pastebin.com
<adel> ah oui dsl
<adel> http://pastebin.com/TeWEvayQ
<Tux-Tn> adel, en plus d'être plus joli ça rend la commande plus lisible
<adel> oui c clair
<adel> c pas urgent , ne vous embétez pas là dessus
<adel> je trouverais une solution
<ButterflyOfFire> ça partition windows est celle marquée par HPFS/NTFS/exFAT
<ButterflyOfFire> sa*
<Siphax_> /boot/grub/menu.lst sur mon pc http://pastebin.com/ULSbY6hg
<Tux-Tn> Siphax_, oui et ?
<Siphax_> Tux-Tn et quoi
<Tux-Tn> je comprends pas pourquoi tu partage ton menu.lst
<Siphax_> je suis libre
<Siphax_> de faire ce que je veu
<ButterflyOfFire> L'entrée Windaube est commentée sur ton menu.lst Siphax_ :p à ce que je vois
<Siphax_> oui
<Siphax_> ButterflyOfFire :)
<ButterflyOfFire> Sauf que Grub2, si ma mémoire est bonne n'utilise plus de menu.lst ... je check tout de même
<ButterflyOfFire> A moins que tu es entrain d'utiliser grub-pc
<Tux-Tn> ButterflyOfFire, grub-pc = grub2
<Tux-Tn> <Siphax_> je suis libre <- Oui t'es libre pourquoi tu le prends sur ce ton ?
<ButterflyOfFire> Pas grave Tux-Tn :) ne le prends pas autrement :) Sinon ... voilà pto ^^
<Tux-Tn> ba quoi j'ai rien dis de mal moi
<ButterflyOfFire> C'est juste que Siphax_ était concentré à aider adel donc il a posté un exemple de son menu.lst :)
<Tux-Tn> non mais adel il a grub-pc
<Tux-Tn> ça sert à rien de poster son menu.lst
<Tux-Tn> le fichier de config de grub-pc est /etc/default/grub.d/grub
<Tux-Tn> euh
<Tux-Tn> /etc/default/grub
<ButterflyOfFire> yep
<Tux-Tn> bon rien d'important
<adel> en fait, elle n'est pas perdu la partition
<adel> il y a une partition, accessible via file system
<adel> là ou le système est installé
<adel> et il y a l'autre
<Siphax_> http://forum.ubuntu-fr.org/viewtopic.php?id=28431
<oix> ping Siphax
<Siphax> oix
<oix> :) ça va bien ?
<Siphax> oui
<Siphax> vous avez oublié quelque chose dans mon PC
<Siphax> hier
<oix> LOL justement, je l'espère bien :D la présentation est toujours chez toi ?
<Siphax> oui
<oix> tu me l'envoie ? apparemment il ne me reste plus rien sur mon flashdisk, j'ai tout perdu :/ bizarre !
<Siphax> ok je vais le partager sur dropbox
<Siphax> un lien 889.5 Mo je pense c'est beaucoup pour vous
<Siphax> on va laisser ça pour vendredi, à DBK
<oix> 889.5 Ko, pas Mo o_O
<Siphax> je vais partager la présentation seul
#ubuntu-dz 2014-05-23
<haux_> ى قناةالفريق ‫الجزائري - Bienvenue
<haux_> ?????
<haux_> c'est channel de foot ou de Ubuntu
#ubuntu-dz 2014-05-25
<odoo> Salam 3likom
<odoo> Svp j'ai une question
<odoo> qlq pour me répondre ?
<odoo> ?
<odoo> ?
#ubuntu-dz 2019-05-25
<ChaPeng08> Bonjour!
<ChaPeng08> Je suis tout nouveau.
<ChaPeng08> Quelq'un de dispo?
<ChaPeng08> ??
